# Cloud Peak Byway hwy 16



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has done this, and if there is a Garmin or elevation profile out there somewhere. I will be taking off from Ten Sleep. I know the Tour of Wyoming just went through there...


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

http://www.cyclewyoming.org/day 2.jpg

Also you should go to :

http://www.mapmyride.com

and search for routes near Buffalo, Wyoming. It has been mapped several times at this site.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

A year later, I will finally ride this. Taking off from Ten Sleep on the morning of July 5th or 6th. Just wondering if I'll have the gumption to ride back


----------

